# Blackrapid Strap for Left-handed photographer



## Phenix205 (Jul 17, 2012)

I found this very amusing. Last time I checked the shutter button is on the right hand side. So a left-handed photographer uses his left hand to grab the camera either upside down or with the lens pointing to himself, then hands it over to his right hand for taking photos? Any left-handed photographer here to help explain the rationale behind this product?


----------



## Chris Burch (Jul 17, 2012)

Maybe they're talking about having a single-camera strap that hangs on the left side instead of the right side. They sort of already make one of those though I thought.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> I found this very amusing. Last time I checked the shutter button is on the right hand side. So a left-handed photographer uses his left hand to grab the camera either upside down or with the lens pointing to himself, then hands it over to his right hand for taking photos? Any left-handed photographer here to help explain the rationale behind this product?


I use one and am left handed. The strap is designed to be reversed, so its no issue. I use it over my left shoulder, so it hangs on my tight side. I do hold the camera in my right hand, so its very natural. 
Most left handers are actually able to use their right hand, but no one person is quite the same.


----------



## ocabj (Jul 17, 2012)

You ever use a single point sling for a carbine/rifle? Lots of people wear the sling so the gun can be rested on the side of the body.

The left handed sport strap is for people who want the camera to hang on the left side of the body. Doesn't matter if you're right handed or left. Having the camera on the left side of the body might be a better option for right-handed people since it keeps the strong side of the body clear.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 17, 2012)

Eventually, you will hold the camera in your right hand before you shoot. You may as well grap the camera with the right hand at the grip. There is only one camera that I know of are built for the left handed people in the old film days. It is the "EXAKTA". you need to use the left hand for both shutter release AND the film winding.


----------



## Halfrack (Jul 17, 2012)

ocabj said:


> Having the camera on the left side of the body might be a better option for right-handed people since it keeps the strong side of the body clear.


Except when shooting with a 1d body, as they double as blunt instruments... 

I have a single BR strap, and have a spider holster showing up today. Toss in the Manfrotto QR2 and I'll see how it works out - left handed and all....


----------



## Kernuak (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm right-handed and I automatically place the Black Rapid strap when I tried it on my lef side and the person doing the demo didn't say it was wrong, so I've just assumed that was as designed. I migth try it on the other side though, as I find it's a struggle to reach my eye, as I probably have the camera a little higher than designed.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2012)

Phenix205 said:


> Any left-handed photographer here to help explain the rationale behind this product?


I will admit I chuckled when I initially read this thread, for the reasons stated above - the shutter button is on the right, the camera is designed to be held in the right hand, so why would even a left-handed photographer need this?

I am a right-handed photographer, and I can tell you why I will likely get one of these left-handed straps.

I was out shooting in earnest for the first time a couple of days ago with my 1D X and my new EF 600mm f/4L IS II. I have the RRS replacement foot on it, for an Arca-Swiss connection to my gimbal and monopod, but also to connect the Kirk 1" clamp on the end of my BR RS-4 strap. However, when using a lens that large, you need to support the weight by the tripod foot while shooting handheld, and ideally lift the camera to your eye by the tripod foot as well, rather than by the camera body (which would place all of that weight on the lens mount - there's a reason Canon puts strap lugs on the lens barrel!). So, when carrying a supertele on the Blackrapid, IMO it's best to have it hanging on the _left_ side of your body, so you can use your left hand to raise it to your eye by the tripod foot and support it while shooting with your right hand.


----------



## gkaefer (Oct 6, 2012)

lol. funny thread.

I'm lefthanded. I wirte and paint with left.
But... as "normal" I use my right hand to pick up my cam that has grip on right side with shutter button on right side. This is for me as lefthander perfect, because than I've my "important" hand free to manipulate my lens, my cam etc while holding the cam with my right hand. 
So as lefthander using the rigth hand to pickup the cam.... both version of this Strap are unwieldy mostly because cam&mounted lens tend to show to the back side...
Georg


----------



## jthomson (Oct 6, 2012)

I am right handed, but I hang the camera on the left side of my body when using a copy of the BR strap. 
Grabbing by the left hand supports the camera and allows you to make changes with the right.


----------



## Crystal76 (Jan 8, 2013)

I had a stroke in Sept. 2011. I was right handed before, the stroke left me left handed. I can't use my right hand. I do alright with my Canon EOS Rebel XSI with my 18-55 lens, but I lacked the support of another hand when using a zoom lens. I didn't use a tripod before the stroke (very little). I don't want use one after the stroke. It's a lot more work to use it left hand! I don't use it upside down. I started doing it that way but it felt uncomfortable ???. I use it with my left hand under the camera and cupping the lens I use my middle finger to press the shutter. I am the on this site to see what they have for posts about left hand photography.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 8, 2013)

You might try using a remote shutter release velcroed to the left side of the camera, or some other easy to use place if that would make it easier. 
I hope you are able to regain use of your right hand.


----------



## Crystal76 (Feb 17, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography: Thank you for your suggestion! I have a remote control, and I will try that.


----------

